# Another thread about felons with guns....



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

I have searched - & couldn't find anything related to this situation. 

Have a bud who got into some trouble when he was 17. He is now 45 married with kids - job - house etc. Really good family man type of dude - that was an idiot when he was young. He wants to get back into deer hunting & bring his son hunting. 

Anyway - he has a larceny over $100 dollars charge. It appears that he is legal in Michigan because it is a "non-specified felony" & has been over the time limit. But federal law states he cannot have a gun. Federal law states that muzzle loaders aren't firearms. 

So he could legally on all levels, hunt with a muzzle loader in Michigan. Is that correct? Please reply ...


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

Could a CO, or somebody else please pm me then if they have advice??


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

Anybody have a comment??


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

It is best to contact an good Attorney on this subject.

Under Fed law he can possess a muzzy. But, A felon can not possess ammo under fed law.. a 209 primer is ammo under federal law.

I found and saved this a few years ago...

Because black powder guns are not classified by ATF as firearms, there is no federal prohibition preventing a convicted felon from owning, possessing, or hunting with these weapons. Also, ATF does not regulate the purchase or possession, of archery equipment. However, you should be aware that some State laws could govern the use or possession of archery equipment and black powder firearms by felons." May 06, 2008: "Section 921(a)(16) establishes that convicted felon may possess (1) antique muzzle loading firearms using loose black powder, (2) black powder substitutes designed for use in muzzleloaderers as propellants, and (3) flintlock or percussion cap ignition items. However, they cannot possess a muzzle loader that incorporates the frame or receiver of a firearm, or 209 primers for a muzzleloader that utlizes such primers. Although possession of a muzzle loader that does not incorporate a frame or receiver of a firearm is legal, it would be unlawful to possess the #209 primers since "primers" are included and defined under "ammunition' in the GCA."


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I would take it one step further and consult a county - not local - prosecutor for the area where your friend wants to hunt. They would be the ones reviewing the case.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

malainse said:


> It is best to contact an good Attorney on this subject.
> 
> Under Fed law he can possess a muzzy. But, A felon can not possess ammo under fed law.. a 209 primer is ammo under federal law.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply! 

Interesting on the 209 primer aspect. Do CO's enforce federal laws - or only state??


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

gunrod said:


> I would take it one step further and consult a county - not local - prosecutor for the area where your friend wants to hunt. They would be the ones reviewing the case.


Thanks. Seems that would be a good idea.?


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

Could any LEO or CO's ... post how they would handle this situation?


----------

